# Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies



## ceruleanhail (Oct 9, 2013)

What? No love for the porcupine-head lawyer? Granted, most players are at a Pokemon hype, but is there anyone who's looking forward to this game's release?

Maybe I'll make a proper thread...







Extracted from Wiki:

_"Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies, known in Japan as Gyakuten Saiban 5 (逆転裁判5 "Turnabout Trial 5"), is a 2013 adventure video game published and developed by Capcom for the Nintendo 3DS. It is the seventh total game in the Ace Attorney series, excluding cross-overs, and the fifth installment of the main lineage. It is the first in the series to be released on the Nintendo 3DS. The game sees Phoenix Wright return as the main protagonist and takes place a year after Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney. The game was released in Japan on July 25, 2013, and will be released as a digital-only release in North America and Europe via the Nintendo eShop on October 24, 2013."_

So, has anyone played the game's previous installment? Feel free to post which are your favourite characters/games/scenes. New to Phoenix Wright? Not sure what it is? You can easily download the free demo in Nintendo eShop and give it a try, or just post here and ask questions~


----------



## unravel (Oct 9, 2013)

I played the demo and its awesome I'm planning to buy it on October 30 :3


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been a fan for about 6 years and have all the games (Except for Gyakuten Kenji 2 which ONLY JAPAN GOT). I couldn't be happier for Phoenix's great return. I'm not too familiar with Dual Destinies because I'm trying to avoid spoilers as much as possible. 

I haven't played the demo yet (but I will) and I'm planning to buy it one day. I might not right away though because of Pokemon.

I think there's a user on here who has their signature and avatar tricked out with Dual Destinies stuff. I remember seeing Kokone (idk her English name).

I'm disappointed that there's no physical release. But at least we actually get the game this time lol.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am looking forward to this one.

Disgaea D2, Pok?mon XY, Phoenix Wright, Zelda... There are too many good games suddenly being released at the same time, so I'll probably have to hold off on playing this one right away.


----------



## Leonn (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm gonna wait and see what this game has in it.  I've played all (but the 1 released in japan only) , and I love the game, but I don't care for the whole spirit medium thing; Trials and Tribulations was over doing it, so I'm just gonna wait and see, but with Maya gone, it'll probably have minimal "spirit channeling".


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 9, 2013)

i was wondering when the thread for this would come! 

well ace attorney is my fav series so i'm def gonna get it
i've played all the games released over here
my favourite game in the series would be trials and tribulations
and my favourite character... that's hard to choose since i love most of the characters but i have to say maya is my favourite.
my favourite case is bridge to the turnabout, farewell my turnabout and turnabout goodbyes are tied for second.
and my favourite scene is:


Spoiler: bridge to the turnabout spoilers



when they had the exorcism and dahlia came out of maya's body


whew okay that's all for now 



Reizo-Trepe said:


> I think there's a user on here who has their signature and avatar tricked out with Dual Destinies stuff. I remember seeing Kokone (idk her English name).



hello <3
and her english name is athena cykes ^^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

Yay, finally a PW thread! Oh God, I love the series. 

Fav Game: Can't beat the original Ace Attorney.

Fav Case: Turnabout Memories from Trials and Tribulations. 

Fav Scene: Where Phoenix says he ate the necklace. Can't help it. 

Fav Character: It's a tie between Athena and Dahlia. 

I love Athena's power, it's fun!


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 9, 2013)

The Phoenix Wright series is one of my favorites  I played the Demo and I can't wait until it comes out ^^ I'm gonna be locked away in my room for a while with Pokemon Y and Phoenix Wright o~o

I've played every game in the series (released in NA) atleast twice  

Fav Game: Trials and Tribulations. When I had the game, I could go through the cases with ease cuz I played it so much.
Fav Case: A tie between The Stolen Turnabout and Farewell, My Turnabout
Fav Scene: The Scene in The Stolen Turnabout where Wright calls himself an Ace Attorney
Fav Char: Pretty much (almost) every prosecutor. I love Edgey and Godot, I thought Franziska was cool, and Klavier was great


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 9, 2013)

I miss Maya. :c


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 9, 2013)

Franziska was totally awesome. I mean, she almost whipped Phoenix to death and whipped the judge.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

Oooh I'm glad to see that there are some fans here. XD

@Reizo-Trepe It's pretty disappointing that Gyakuten Kenji 2 isn't out for NA. =/ I do hope they'd bring the game to eShop, considering that DS is pretty much dead. :x

@Leonn I don't think the focus will be on spirit mediums anymore, considering that there seems to be good closure at Trials and Tribulations. :3 Besides, the creators of PW want to welcome more new fans into the series, so they probably won't go over the top with old stuff... though I do miss Gumshoe. Where the heck is he? :'<

@Volvagia Ahh, so that's Kokone LOL XDD Seems that all the final Turnabouts are fairly epic, probably because of all the build-ups despite the different cases. I wonder how many cases will DD have...

@Kippia LOL That scene! XDD Seems like everyone's just waiting for a thread, huh~ xD Glad I provide an outlet, haha!

@EeveeGirl Oh yeahhh, all the prosecutors are cool. I don't think I actually dislike any of them (except maybe Payne) despite them being on the other side. I can't wait to see what's the latest prosecutor's story though!


----------



## Leonn (Oct 10, 2013)

ceruleanhail said:


> Oooh I'm glad to see that there are some fans here. XD
> 
> 
> 
> @Leonn I don't think the focus will be on spirit mediums anymore, considering that there seems to be good closure at Trials and Tribulations. :3 Besides, the creators of PW want to welcome more new fans into the series, so they probably won't go over the top with old stuff... though I do miss Gumshoe. Where the heck is he? :'<



I hope your right I do *NOT* want to miss out on this.

And I agree, where the heck did Gumshoe go? It's kinda funny though, knowing that the game is japanese, i always pronounce his name Gum Shou instead of Gum Shoe lol, it makes the game more epic lol


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 10, 2013)

I hadn't played it until Sunday when I downladed the demo, looks good.  I may get the game when it comes out but not keen on the old 'download only' restriction.  I'll see.  If it's quite cheap then I'll buy, if not, I'll wait until it reduces.


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

He followed Edgeworth back to Germany xD

I change my mind, my favorite scene is where Edgeworth goes "Gumshoe indeed! Like gum on your shoe, he's impossible to get rid of!" in Bridge to Turnabout.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

@Leonn Me neither, buddy, me neither... On an interesting note, do you know that in JP, the game is actually set in Japan? And that Klavier and Franziska actually came back from studying abroad at US? And yet in the localization of the game, the setting is in US with the two coming from Germany instead? XD

@tigereyes86 Hey, tiger~ I believe the price is about USD29.99 or EUR24.99. But with holiday coming along, hopefully it might be cheaper!

@EeveeGirl Ahaha, I was actually kinda disappointed when I learned of Kay Faraday's existence, because Gumshoe didn't really get much to shine, but I guess they didn't want to do so 



Spoiler



considering that Gumshoe did follow Edgeworth around in the last case of Trials and Tribulations, and there might be nothing new...?




By the way, I heard that there's also a web demo? Is it still up? Anyone has the link to it?


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Idk I kinda liked Kay. To me, Gumshoe will always be Edgeworth's lead detective  No matter who is introduced, that wont ever change for me.


----------



## Leonn (Oct 10, 2013)

ceruleanhail said:


> @Leonn Me neither, buddy, me neither... On an interesting note, do you know that in JP, the game is actually set in Japan? And that Klavier and Franziska actually came back from studying abroad at US? And yet in the localization of the game, the setting is in US with the two coming from Germany instead? XD



I did not know that, interesting lol


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 10, 2013)

ceruleanhail said:


> @Volvagia Ahh, so that's Kokone LOL XDD Seems that all the final Turnabouts are fairly epic, probably because of all the build-ups despite the different cases. I wonder how many cases will DD have...



there are five cases + a DLC case!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a question. Why does almost every episode in the series have the word Turnabout in it?


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

omg o~o I wish I could get the game D: I'm getting pokemon this weekend tho so I'll have to wait for my bday or christmas before I can make any requests for anything else


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 10, 2013)

Luckily, my birthday in the beginning of November so I can get Pokemon X, a prepaid card and a new XL.


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Because Wright and Apollo always manage to turn things around?  buh dum tss

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooh I have a better one, because they do a small turn when they object?  They _turn about_ 2 degrees or so xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am not sorry


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 10, 2013)

I enjoy it when Franziska and Phoenix are arguing, and Edgey just magically appears. That's funny.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

I want to get this but Pokemon XY ended it sadly :c I'll probably get this for Christmas.


----------



## Peoki (Oct 10, 2013)

Dual Destinies will definitely be a first day purchase for me! 
I've been finishing up 'Trials and Tribulations' in preparation for the release of the fifth game. (Played out of order. 1, 2, 4, 3). Still trying to figure out how to juggle between New Leaf, Pokemon X/Y, and now this. haha


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Put the games in their cases and juggle. When they fall play in the order they hit the ground  Unless you suck at juggling and drop them, then whatever one is still in your hands should be the one you play


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

@ EeveeGirl I guess so~ :'< It's just the first few trailers had only Edgey and Gummy, the aspect of more bromance makes me happy. Q.Q But nah, that doesn't mean I hate Kay. She's okay. Funny that both Phoenix and Edgeworth has a female teenager assistant at their side.

@Volvagia Aww, I wonder if there'll be more coming out. o.o Kinda like Fire Emblem: Awakening DLC maps! Though I'd hate paying extra for them. >.< Maybe they'll come out with a new game soon.

@Kippla's question: Well, turnabout is defined as a radical change or an act in turning to a different direction. In the case of PW series, each episode always begins with Phoenix having to defend someone that is claimed to be a murderer... but most often as the plot thickens, the whole case would radically shift into another direction as the truth is found. It's the theme of the game. :3

@BellBringerGreen Take your time~ The game won't run anywhere~

@Peoki Yay! First day purchase! I often wonder the same lol, I can't even juggle SMT4 with ACNL... but in PW and Pokemon X/Y's case, I'd recommend finishing PW first because it'd simply be shorter than Pokemon. PW is like a novel that has an 'end', Pokemon X/Y has endless possibilities and replayability (look at the amount of Pokemon to catch and train! \o/). ACNL isn't so bad if you're quite far off the game. Just make sure to talk to your villagers and make sure none of your favorites are leaving. =p


----------



## aetherene (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so getting this game. Lmao. It comes out four days after my birthday so I get to get it as a birthday present to myself. <3

I fangirled so hard when I saw Phoenix was back as the main character as well as other returning ones.



Spoiler



Like a 17 year old Pearl back! She's so cute all grown up! Oh and also Apollo and Klavier facing off in a mock trial and Athena taking over later! And freaking Edgeworth!



I was a bit disappointed to learn that the head detective on the cases won't be Ema though. At least from what I've seen. I was hoping for Ema and Phoenix to work together again.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

Ohmigosh yes, I fangirled so hard too... even more so when I played the demo. 

"OMG there's still that weird typewriter sound when they introduced location! OMG there's still that weird beeping/chirping whenever someone talks! NOSTALGIAAAA!" 

Dayum~ The new detective is probably designed to provide the new prosecutor some sympathy background story. But who knows, maybe Ema would have the chance to assist~ :3 Hehe, PW is a belated birthday present to myself too!  Good to know someone's buying early too! XD


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww c'mon those puns were gold! (naw I know they were awfully horrible )

When I played the demo I couldn't stop squeeing. I had to put it down to fangirl all over the place


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww c'mon those puns were gold! (naw I know they were awfully horrible )

When I played the demo I couldn't stop squeeing. I had to put it down to fangirl all over the place


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm quite fond of their puns. :x And their endless ladder/stepladder argument. XD

IKRRRR! It's too much for old fans~ Q.Q I might start replaying the old games while waiting.


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd replay them if my R4 worked on my 3DS =/ the new update on my r4 will let me use it on my 3DS but I can't update it because my 3DS wont let me use it.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

EeveeGirl said:


> I'd replay them if my R4 worked on my 3DS =/ the new update on my r4 will let me use it on my 3DS but I can't update it because my 3DS wont let me use it.



I think my mom donated my old DS Lite to the Philippines... Which had my R4...


----------



## Blizdi (Oct 10, 2013)

Not gonna spoil anything, but...

Gumshoe not being in this game, makes sense in CONTEXT, if you don't own the game, Fulbright seems unnecessary, but if you finish the game, it will be clear to you WHY fulbright replaced gumshoe 


Also, fun fact: Its not Winston Payne, in DD its his younger brother Gaspen Payne


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 10, 2013)

IT'S A STEP LADDER.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm trying to avoid all spoilers (so I didn't read past the first page, just to be safe, sorry!), and I couldn't be happier.  I've been a fan of the series for 3-4 years now, and I'll see if I can get this for Christmas.
A question, though, if Capcom does go under (which would be a sad day), would this game still be available in the eshop?


----------



## Peoki (Oct 11, 2013)

ceruleanhail said:


> @Peoki Yay! First day purchase! I often wonder the same lol, I can't even juggle SMT4 with ACNL... but in PW and Pokemon X/Y's case, I'd recommend finishing PW first because it'd simply be shorter than Pokemon. PW is like a novel that has an 'end', Pokemon X/Y has endless possibilities and replayability (look at the amount of Pokemon to catch and train! \o/). ACNL isn't so bad if you're quite far off the game. Just make sure to talk to your villagers and make sure none of your favorites are leaving. =p



Ah... Don't even get me started on SMT4! haha. That game has not lived to see the light since the first week of release. You raise a valid point about PW, I'll probably play it more often since it's a digital release; switching out cartridges is rather annoying after awhile. I just wish Nintendo would implement an account based system for their eShop. 

Anyway, I'm really liking the 3D models they decided to use in Dual Destinies. I was skeptical about it at first but Capcom managed to pull it off, however I feel like the text is too soft. haha


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 11, 2013)

@EeveeGirl R4 is the reason why I still kept my DS Lite. ;3 I think it's a smart move for Nintendo to disable R4, but it puts a dent in my pocket when new games come out. 'xD

@BellBringerGreen Ouch, that must have hurt. By the way, nice town name. A Prof Layton fan, I see? ;3

@Blizdi My, my, your post is making me wonder now. I appreciate for the non-spoilery hint, but judging recent games... could Gumshoe has gotten so much reduction in wages that he's officially fired!? D; I hope not lol. But yeah, no worries, I'll learn to love the new person provided that there's a good reason for the replacement. I never really like Godot in the beginning of 3rd case either, but I learned to love him as the story goes; I trust Fulbright will be the same. :3

@Reizo-Trepe IT'S A LADDER!

@mariop476 An interesting question... I'm not sure, but hopefully, Capcom won't fall for a very long time! 8D

@Peoki Knowing Nintendo, they'll probably fix that problem... in their next console lol. Or hopefully there'll be a major update? I agree with you on the 3D models, as for the text, I guess they didn't want to do anything radical with it to retain the old feel. Personally, I'm glad the characters are still interesting and over the top though~ XD Like Ted Tonate... giving his statement via electronic voice/typing!?


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah It prolly is, but oh well. I can get an emulator and play games. I used the 8GB sd card i had on my R4 and put all my 3DS stuff on it so it didn't go to waste :X


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 13, 2013)

This is my favorite line in the whole demo:

"Time to bring it to an end." *epic music plays*


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this, actually. :D
I mean, I can't really do any of it without a guide (SHHH), but I try. D: And I still enjoy it a lot.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 13, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> I'm really looking forward to this, actually. :D
> I mean, I can't really do any of it without a guide (SHHH), but I try. D: And I still enjoy it a lot.



Same. I can do the first episode and a bit of the second without a guide, but otherwise, I'm dead.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 26, 2013)

Aaaaaand the game is out!

Anyone got it yet? :3 I'm still waiting for my eCard to arrive from mail. :x

Just finished my wave of presentations, still trying to finish up an assignment. >.<'


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't have enough money yet. I think I'm going to finish Pokemon first too.

My friend already got it and she kept talking about spoilers and I was like "NOPE BYE".


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 26, 2013)

i want it so badly 
i might be going to the library today so i could buy a pre-paid eshop card on the way
...hopefully


----------



## Peoki (Oct 27, 2013)

Downloaded the game shortly after it was released and finished up the second case awhile ago. I'm quite pleased with it so far. It's much easier than the previous games imo. Newcomers to the series shouldn't have much of a problem 

I'm feeling slightly guilty for shelving Pokemon so early (5th badge). No regrets, I'll get back to it eventually! haha. A quick New Leaf session is very relaxing after having your thoughts caught up in all the AA5 nonsense.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

I wish I could have gotten this :/ Looks more fun than the previous installments. Professor Layton is more important to me though


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 27, 2013)

@ Reizo-Trepe Oh god, I feel you LOL. my itchy curiosity got me spoiled on one scene (don't worry, I won't tell!), but at least I'm still clueless about the rest of the game. Intend to keep off the internet. 'XD

@ Volvagia Good luck! 

@ Peoki I heard it was newcomer-friendly from the reviews. It seems pretty epic tooooo! I'll most probably be playing PWD first before Pokemon even though I'll be getting both games at the same time. HNNNNGHHH!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2013)

Gah, I still need to get an Itune's card so I can finish the IOS version.

Plan on picking this up once I've finished it.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 27, 2013)

Peoki said:


> I'm feeling slightly guilty for shelving Pokemon so early (5th badge). No regrets, I'll get back to it eventually! haha. A quick New Leaf session is very relaxing after having your thoughts caught up in all the AA5 nonsense.



this is exactly how i feel ;;
but in my case i'm shelving both pokemon and rune factory oops-
but after i'm finished dd i will definitely go back to those two


----------



## Peoki (Oct 27, 2013)

ceruleanhail said:


> @ Peoki I heard it was newcomer-friendly from the reviews. It seems pretty epic tooooo! I'll most probably be playing PWD first before Pokemon even though I'll be getting both games at the same time. HNNNNGHHH!



Yup, Dual Destinies is definitely newcomer-friendly. They've included a few elements to make the gameplay easier, however it doesn't take away from the experience, if that makes sense. Although Dual Destinies doesn't have as many high points as [for example] Trials and Tribulations, I still find it enjoyable. Past references and inside jokes are present but you can still play without.

The second case was quite lengthy and I heard the third is even longer! Seems like Capcom packed in as much as they could, haha. I'm really looking forward to seeing what they bring over in the DLC. (getting a little ahead of myself now..)



Volvagia said:


> this is exactly how i feel ;;
> but in my case i'm shelving both pokemon and rune factory oops-
> but after i'm finished dd i will definitely go back to those two


I'm assuming Pokemon won't die down any time soon, there's plenty of time!


----------



## aetherene (Oct 28, 2013)

I took four days off from Pokemon to finish Dual Destinies. <3

I really enjoyed it. Some of the twists are really great and I fangirled a ton over lots. xDD I think all but one case are good too, and I like that you get to play as Phoenix, Apollo, and Athena depending on the case.


----------



## Riesz (Oct 28, 2013)

I love it so far!  Only on the second case but I'm really enjoying it.  I think I'll finish this game then get back to Rune Factory 4 then get back to Monster Hunter 3!  Oi!


----------



## aetherene (Oct 28, 2013)

I just realized this.

I beat the game and I wanted to replay case 3 because I thought it was a good one and noticed two things when picking the case. Episode Start and Chapter Select. By picking chapter select you can choose at which point in the case you want to start playing at. So I can basically start playing on a second trial day or even on a second investigation day.

I'm sorry if this has been pointed out before. xD


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

I know Pearls returns, but what about Maya or Mia? Maybe even Ema? Do they return?


----------



## aetherene (Oct 28, 2013)

No Mia or Ema. 

Phoenix, of course, references his mentor, but there's not mention of Ema, which makes me really sad.



Spoiler



Maya sends a letter to Phoenix though, so you see an illustration of her, which can be seen again once you complete the game and look at the extras. 

Best part is that when Phoenix is reading the letter, there is a drawing of him on it, which is the same one Maya did on the de Killer calling card in JFA.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 29, 2013)

Whoo hoo! Just got the game and finished case 1! Doing case 2 now! Either I'm rusty or the case is trickier than I thought, had to blind-throw evidence in the FIRST case because I seriously couldn't think of anything. Q.Q' Also, first case is surprisingly longer than average. Maybe it's the animation or exposition? Hmm...

Also, I like the continuity nods. Such as...



Spoiler



Phoenix commenting how he understood the feeling of Apollo being unable to recall anything after getting hit on the head (referencing to the first case of Justice For All), and Apollo's ringtone is Lamiroir's song~ <3



Overall sho gooood!


----------



## hiyukihime (Oct 30, 2013)

taka (the hawk) is my favorite character 
i find it amusing watching him harass the lawyers and the witnesses/killers


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 30, 2013)

hiyukihime said:


> taka (the hawk) is my favorite character
> i find it amusing watching him harass the lawyers and the witnesses/killers



I like how when Blackquill laughs, Taka laughs as well; or when Blackquill slams his hands on the desk, Taka's eyes bug out a bit.
The little details in the character animations were really fun to look out for.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in the second case. I really like Filch. His mannerisms are funny, and he has great music.






Also, this game has (free) DLC already? Does anyone have a full list of upcoming DLC?


----------



## hiyukihime (Oct 30, 2013)

has anyone noticed the pop culture references in the game XD

case 2 - Twilight
case 3- 50 shades of gray/metal gear solid
case 4- sailor moon


----------



## Riesz (Oct 30, 2013)

th8827 said:


> Also, this game has (free) DLC already? Does anyone have a full list of upcoming DLC?



I read that the Japanese version has DLC for an extra case involving a pirate lady.  Not sure when/if it will be released for NA.

Also read that the free costume pack is only available free for a limited time and will be $0.99 USD after the promotion.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

I saw that in the eShop, the costume pack was free. So you should get in the game and hopefully you can download.


----------



## aetherene (Oct 30, 2013)

When the DLC case comes out, does anyone know how much it's gonna cost?

If it's below $5 then getting that prepaid card for $35 is gonna work out pretty well for me. Hahaha.


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 30, 2013)

The costume pack is only free until November 7.



aetherene said:


> When the DLC case comes out, does anyone know how much it's gonna cost?
> 
> If it's below $5 then getting that prepaid card for $35 is gonna work out pretty well for me. Hahaha.



I don't think it's been specified anywhere. I can recall reading that it was 800 yen in Japan, not including the half-price promotion during the first month of its release. So $5 seems like a reasonable price.


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 31, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I saw that in the eShop, the costume pack was free. So you should get in the game and hopefully you can download.



I don't see the costume pack anywhere. Checked both eShop and the game


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 31, 2013)

JaeJae said:


> I don't see the costume pack anywhere. Checked both eShop and the game



From the game's main menu, go to Extras and DLC, then View DLC.


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 31, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> From the game's main menu, go to Extras and DLC, then View DLC.



Nope.. nothing there. or do I have to complete the game?


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 31, 2013)

JaeJae said:


> Nope.. nothing there. or do I have to complete the game?



How odd.
I downloaded it before I had finished, so I doubt that's the case.


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 31, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> How odd.
> I downloaded it before I had finished, so I doubt that's the case.



Ahh.. so what happens after you download? How do you change the costume? Hopefully I've already downloaded it without realising


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 31, 2013)

JaeJae said:


> Ahh.. so what happens after you download? How do you change the costume? Hopefully I've already downloaded it without realising



You get an extra 'Costumes' section under Extras and DLC.
And even if you have downloaded it already, the costume pack should still show up in the DLC download page; it'll just be listed as "Purchased".


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 31, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> You get an extra 'Costumes' section under Extras and DLC.
> And even if you have downloaded it already, the costume pack should still show up in the DLC download page; it'll just be listed as "Purchased".



I don't see it anywhere.. that's too bad.. probably has to do with region. I set my region to Brazil.


----------



## aetherene (Oct 31, 2013)

I never saw anything about Extras and DLC until after I started the game and saved a file. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 1, 2013)

aetherene said:


> I never saw anything about Extras and DLC until after I started the game and saved a file. Maybe that has something to do with it.



weird.. i don't see any free packs to download..

I'll try to complete the 3rd case first.


----------



## Peoki (Nov 3, 2013)

Finished the game last night and all I can say is, Wooooooowwww.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL coincidence. I finished the game last night too, and damn, the final witness sent shivers to my spine.


----------



## Pixlplume (Nov 5, 2013)

I just finished the second chapter. That game throws so many curves at you.
I LOVE IT!


----------



## ceruleanhail (Nov 5, 2013)

Etinceru said:


> I just finished the second chapter. That game throws so many curves at you.
> I LOVE IT!



You'll love the third chapter then. It has even more curves. SO CURVY! ;D


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 5, 2013)

I think the my only real issue with the third case was that...


Spoiler: Case 3 spoilers



It was too obvious as to who the culprit was. How could someone who harps on about "winning by any means!" not be at the very least be an accomplice to the murder?

His transformation and breakdown were pretty great, though.


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 6, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> I think the my only real issue with the third case was that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Case 3 spoilers
> ...



Agree. The culprit was too obvious. 

I just finished the game yesterday. The final case was ... just wow.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

My friend loves this series (and for good reason, I see). I'm looking to get into it, but I have a tight budget and they are hard to get in Australia or PAL format cheap. Basically, I don't want to get all of them at once and would like to skip some if they aren't essential. 

Currently, I looking at buying:
*Bundle A (highest priority): *#1 Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, #3 Ace Attorney: Trials & Tribulations
*Bundle B (maybe for Christmas or something):* #4 Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney, #5 Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies
*Bundle C (looking to skip):* #2 Ace Attorney: Justice for All & Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth

Any feedback from the professionals?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 9, 2013)

The ending of the 5th is simply... wow.



Spoiler



The final Objection, the credits, the cutscenes, aw man....


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 9, 2013)

OctoberLithium said:


> My friend loves this series (and for good reason, I see). I'm looking to get into it, but I have a tight budget and they are hard to get in Australia or PAL format cheap. Basically, I don't want to get all of them at once and would like to skip some if they aren't essential.
> 
> Currently, I looking at buying:
> *Bundle A (highest priority): *#1 Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, #3 Ace Attorney: Trials & Tribulations
> ...



get the first three games and then later bundle b. trust me, apollo justice is much more enjoyable after playing the original trilogy.
but since jfa isn't in bundle a, and the last case of it is amazing, i'm tempted to say get bundle b.

aaaaand dual destinies is downloading right now!! so excited to finally play it!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 9, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> get the first three games and then later bundle b. trust me, apollo justice is much more enjoyable after playing the original trilogy.
> but since jfa isn't in bundle a, and the last case of it is amazing, i'm tempted to say get bundle b.
> 
> aaaaand dual destinies is downloading right now!! so excited to finally play it!!


Have fun Ath- I mean Volvagia.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

So maybe:
Bundle A (highest priority): #1 Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, #2 Ace Attorney: Justice for All, #3 Ace Attorney: Trials & Tribulations
Bundle B (maybe for Christmas or something): #4 Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney, #5 Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies
Bundle C (looking to skip): Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth


----------



## Pixlplume (Nov 10, 2013)

I just finished the game yesterday, and I can confidently say that this is one of the best games I've ever played. 
On another note, I play through the whole game with Athena in her DLC costume. I can't see her without it anymore.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 10, 2013)

Why are you guys putting the Miles Edgeworth game on the bottom tier? I thought that it was really good... Especially the last case.


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 10, 2013)

th8827 said:


> Why are you guys putting the Miles Edgeworth game on the bottom tier? I thought that it was really good... Especially the last case.



I have to play Miles Edgeworth game 2 times to like it. The first time playing it, it was really hard  I have to read walkthrough multiple times.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 11, 2013)

th8827 said:


> Why are you guys putting the Miles Edgeworth game on the bottom tier? I thought that it was really good... Especially the last case.


A lot of people have told me it is the weakest game and least important? 



JaeJae said:


> I have to play Miles Edgeworth game 2 times to like it. The first time playing it, it was really hard  I have to read walkthrough multiple times.


Hmm.

I've just realised that the DS games aren't region locked, so now I can get them cheap on Amazon (curse you, international shipping). I might end up getting 1, 2, 3 and Miles Edgeworth in one go and then get Apollo Justice and Dual Destinies later. Or if I can convince my parents, I'll buy everything except for DD, and get that later with PL vs PW.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 11, 2013)

omg case 3 guise



Spoiler: turnabout academy spoilers



okay i knew the culprit was mr. means from the start. I CALLED IT.
but dang, robin being a girl? and hugh being 25? i didn't see that coming (i kinda hoped that robin would be a boy that liked girly clothes tho. but she's cute so it's alright)
and juniper x hugh is so cute !!! i ship it (why did she have to have a crush on apollo though...)



and i started case 4



Spoiler: the cosmic turnabout spoilers



character development man. APOLLO HAD A FRIEND
(it's great to know since... you know... we practically knew nothing about apollo's life before law in his OWN game.)
but seriously why did clay have to die. he was apollo's bff and a cutie :'(



i feel like the last case won't be as overwhelming since i accidentally saw spoilers for it.. sigh


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 11, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> omg case 3 guise
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Case 3 - It's not shocking that Prof Means was the culprit (it was obvious), what's shocking is Robin being a girl and Hugh being 25 hahaha! I love Juniper's reaction when she's talking about Apollo (soooo cute!) Robin is simply adorable.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 13, 2013)

^ >.< Please tag your spoilers.


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 13, 2013)

Details for the DLC case have just been announced. "Turnabout Reclaimed" will be released on November 21 for €4.99 / $5.99 / ?3.99.

The price is a bit higher than my cheapskate self would have wanted, but I've heard nothing but good things about the case, so I'll definitely be picking it up.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 13, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> Details for the DLC case have just been announced. "Turnabout Reclaimed" will be released on November 21 for €4.99 / $5.99 / ?3.99.
> 
> The price is a bit higher than my cheapskate self would have wanted, but I've heard nothing but good things about the case, so I'll definitely be picking it up.



i put $40 in my account so i have a bit more than $6 left. hopefully i still have enough with taxes.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope to get the game soon, but I watched the walkthrough already, so I dunno.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 13, 2013)

i JUST beat the game



Spoiler: case 5 spoilers (major spoilers)



HOW DID I NOT REALIZE BOBBY WAS SUSPICIOUS
i mean the fact that he didn't fear blackquill and his fake happiness
/i literally had my mouth open when the game got to this revelation

and wow i love athena sooo much.
and breaking her black psyche locks was a great moment in the case

im still upset over clay tho
like wow we finally find out apollo has a friend but nope HE DIES.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 13, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> i JUST beat the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apollo was never meant to be a popular guy. Seriously, he had "horns" when he was in school.


----------



## aetherene (Nov 13, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> Details for the DLC case have just been announced. "Turnabout Reclaimed" will be released on November 21 for €4.99 / $5.99 / ?3.99.
> 
> The price is a bit higher than my cheapskate self would have wanted, but I've heard nothing but good things about the case, so I'll definitely be picking it up.



I'm a bit annoyed that the price is a dollar higher than I anticipated. I thought it would be $4.99. I'm short by $0.98 and that means spending more for a prepaid card (I think the lowest one is $10) just so I can get one extra dollar to buy the DLC case. >_<


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 13, 2013)

I can't believe I still haven't played it ughhh.


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

i bought the game and i stopped half way through case 1 im so ashamed lmao but im so lazy :-(


----------



## ceruleanhail (Nov 13, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> i JUST beat the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!



Spoiler



IKR! I wasn't surprised much because I accidentally saw a spoiler, but when Edgeworth came back with dat WHAM LINE "The man you see there before you... Bobby Fulbright............ is already long dead."... that line gave me goosebumps. I was still freaked out by the reveal. Dx

Also yeah, Clay's death is so sad DD: Kinda wished we get to know him more, but... it would be more of a downer if we do. ._.' I was kinda bummed when Mia died at part 1.


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 23, 2013)

I've just finished playing through the DLC case...


Spoiler: Turnabout Reclaimed spoilers



... and I can see why it was getting a lot of praise. I was (unfortunately) spoiled on who the 'culprit' was and their transformation, but I enjoyed playing through it regardless. It had _so_ many funny moments; I absolutely lost it at Orla's cross-examination and "The Dissin' of Phoenix Wright".


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 23, 2013)

i was gonna get the dlc case but im 66 cents short
so this means i have to spend another $10 for a prepaid card


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Nov 24, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> i was gonna get the dlc case but im 66 cents short
> so this means i have to spend another $10 for a prepaid card



Same for me! I was short on few cents... That's lame. So I bought the costumes DLC. The case DLC will wait. ;w;
I hope there isn't a time limit to get it =o


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2013)

The DLC case made me really sad--though, it was really well made and well worth the money. I was happy with one of the end surprises though. 

Although, I was disappointed that we


Spoiler



didn't get to see the new show



Just kind of sad of how things happened. I do wish that 



Spoiler



we learned what specifically caused her heart attack--originally, I thought (upon learning her heart condition) it was the Orca carrying her in her mouth (which was part of the play) and she got a bit too nervous/maybe didn't trust Ora as much as Orla was trusted by Sasha, but since it wasn't, I'm curious what specifically may have triggered it. 

I wish he was able to save the Captain though. Or something :/



As for the price, I believe it's permanently available, but I recall hearing the price will go up after some time like the DLC did.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2013)

(Kinda jumped to the last page here to avoid spoilers so apologies if this has been posted already)

But the ios version is on sale right now for about $5.

Now I just need to stop focusing on pokemon and I may be able to play it!


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 25, 2013)

Thunder said:


> (Kinda jumped to the last page here to avoid spoilers so apologies if this has been posted already)
> 
> But the ios version is on sale right now for about $5.
> 
> Now I just need to stop focusing on pokemon and I may be able to play it!



please thunder play it i need to discuss it with u


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 25, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> The DLC case made me really sad--though, it was really well made and well worth the money. I was happy with one of the end surprises though.
> 
> Although, I was disappointed that we
> 
> ...


On the whole, 



Spoiler



yeah, the case was fairly tragic. I liked how Rimes ended up being such a sympathetic 'villain', and it was nice that he was back in the aquarium in the end, but it really would have been great to have seen him in action in the new show.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 25, 2013)

How much is it in the eShop again? I still haven't bought it. I'm ashamed to call myself an Ace Attorney fan.


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 25, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> How much is it in the eShop again? I still haven't bought it. I'm ashamed to call myself an Ace Attorney fan.



The game's $29.99, and the DLC case is $5.99.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 25, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> The game's $29.99, and the DLC case is $5.99.


I thought the DLC was free??


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 26, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I thought the DLC was free??


There's two DLC available at the moment: a costume pack, and a new case (Turnabout Reclaimed).
The first was free during the first two weeks of the game's release, but now costs 99 cents. The second was released fairly recently, and costs $5.99.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm an Ace Attorney fan but I don't have Dual Destinies. I've watched the walkthrough so I don't need it, though.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't wait until Christmas so that I can get this.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm gonna give this thread a little bump.

Finished Trials and Tribulations the other day, and Bridge to the Turnabout was potentially my favorite case of the trilogy



Spoiler



Really love how it manages to connect all three games.

Plus you get to use Edgeworth, opposite Womanfred

*AND GODOT*

Then the more you progress the game, the more unsettling Dahlia's theme begins to be. (Speaking of, Dahlia going all exorcist caught me off guard at the end, holy nuts)

Then that little bit with Phoenix and Iris gave me the warm fuzzies

There's probably more I could go on about, but that turnabout hit me with too much and I'm starting to sound like a little kid naming all that's happened.



Starting Dual Destinies, kind of missing all the familiar faces, though.


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Starting Dual Destinies, kind of missing all the familiar faces, though.



Thissss.

I got Dual Destinies a few months ago, but only got as far as the second case's initial investigation. For some reason, it's just not as gripping as the previous games to me. Usually I can't put them down after I start, but I'm almost forcing myself to investigate in this one. Maybe it was because I was really looking forward to more familiar faces, and all these replacements are kind of disappointing. This new detective's dialogue is stilted and weird in a not-funny way, he's got nothing on Gumshoe.

And I know it's become a tradition to have a new spunky, young female sidekick in all the games, but Athena's just not growing on me. When Maya left, I got used to Trucy, and then Kay pretty quickly and grew to like them a lot, but it's not happening with Athena. 

But even characters aside, this Youkai case isn't that interesting to me yet, and neither was the first case, really; hope it picks up.

Not to sound super negative and all though. D: Maybe my expectations were just too high because I'd been waiting for this game for a long time. I am loving the animated cutscenes though, those are pretty cool.


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 18, 2014)

i agree that the second case isn't very exciting and i miss some of the old characters
but trust me it gets better
((and srs case 4-5 broke my heart so much))

speaking of ace attorney, they're making another one :^))


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2014)

Beat Dual Destinies last night



Spoiler



Goddamn, I didn't see that coming. Though personally I would've preferred it if it was actually Fulbright instead of a nameless phantom.

But that last episode didn't disappoint.



Regarding the game in general, the anime cutscenes were pretty disappointing.


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 22, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Beat Dual Destinies last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



dont you agree that clay was the cutest character ever and that he shouldn't have died
seriously i thought finding out apollo had a friend would lead to some character development
but nope. he had to die ( 

thats prob my only complaint about the game tho... clay dying


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 22, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> speaking of ace attorney, they're making another one :^))



I thought Capcom was broke.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 23, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well, I certainly can't say that was the first thing that crossed my mind when I came across his dead body.

On a separate note, I like how unorthodox Athena's resolution to the 3rd trial was. Scuttlebutt and Robin were a hoot in that case.

Also while I like seeing Pearls and Edgeworth return, I kinda wish it had more recurring characters.


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Volvagia said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of ace attorney, they're making another one :^))
> ...



Heard it's gonna be an iOS though? The 3DS was so surprising. The animation, quality, story, and characters are so amazing (so far). Just got the game yesterday ( f i n a l l y ) and I'm barely on case 3 atm and holy crap I kind of had to stop because as much as I love AA, I get scared sometimes >_> The suspense is killing me, haha.. Also because I have school -_- Can't wait until I have all the time to finish and then I can get back to this thread and discuss blah blah



EDIT: Oops, okay idk about it being iOS anymore.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dual Destinies is the first AA game I've played and I'm enjoying it so far.  Glad I went for it


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 23, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Also while I like seeing Pearls and Edgeworth return, I kinda wish it had more recurring characters.



me too
i really wanna see maya again. like an actual 27 year old maya, not a memory of her
also gumshoe <3333 and ema
and also i want to see more of the minor characters return since i liked how they handled that in previous games (tho i dont care to see much of wendy unless edgeworth is with her) 
i'd love to see wocky, cody or viola return, they were some of my fav characters

but the people that handled dd said that they didn't want to put older characters in just for the sake of 'fanservice', they wanted them to be related to plot. while i do agree, i still want to see maya ;;


----------



## Thunder (Jan 23, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> me too
> i really wanna see maya again. like an actual 27 year old maya, not a memory of her
> also gumshoe <3333 and ema
> and also i want to see more of the minor characters return since i liked how they handled that in previous games (tho i dont care to see much of wendy unless edgeworth is with her)
> ...





Spoiler



Considering what happened to Bobby, I'd say there's a pretty good chance of seeing one of the detectives show up (At least, I hope so.)

I guess that makes sense, let's just hope the next cases they have give the developers a good reason to bring back an oldie.


----------



## Libra (Mar 4, 2014)

I just played the demo for this game (I know; I'm so late, but I only downloaded the demo last week) and I absolutely *loved* it! I had never played an AA game before but it was a lot of fun (even though at first I had no idea what I was doing and kept presenting evidence at the wrong statement, LOL). Now I'm considering getting the full game, though I'll probably read a few reviews first to see if I should or not (since there's a huge difference between a demo and a full version). ^_^


----------



## Libra (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, after reading a few reviews, I decided to get the game, so I bought and downloaded it. I'm really looking forward to playing this! Hopefully I won't need a guide/walkthrough too soon, though. ^_^' Also; if there is any advice someone can give me, that would be great! Like; should I press the witness on _every_ statement they make? Or is there anything else I should keep in mind? Having never played any of the series, I'm a complete newbie, LOL!


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 5, 2014)

Libra said:


> Well, after reading a few reviews, I decided to get the game, so I bought and downloaded it. I'm really looking forward to playing this! Hopefully I won't need a guide/walkthrough too soon, though. ^_^' Also; if there is any advice someone can give me, that would be great! Like; should I press the witness on _every_ statement they make? Or is there anything else I should keep in mind? Having never played any of the series, I'm a complete newbie, LOL!



well there isn't much advice to be given since it is a visual novel but
you don't have to press every statement, sometimes you need to but for the most part it's unnecessary. i only do it if i want more conversation between the witness and the courtroom (larry and franziska ///)
if you want good dialogue you should examine everything in the room (especially stepladders)
also save your game often

but really the most important advice i want to give is play the other games, if you like dd enough
(but they don't have clapollo so that's a downside ): )


----------



## Libra (Mar 6, 2014)

I finished the first case today (I played day 1 yesterday and day 2 today) and I have to say that I'm absolutely loving the game so far! It's a lot of reading and pressing A, but it's actually quite fun. It's different from what I'm used to, but I'm really enjoying it. ^_^ So far I've been pressing every statement which is sometimes overdoing it (thanks for the advice about that, Volvagia!), but the extra dialogue is nice and I love the characters' reactions and faces they make. ^_~ Time flies when I'm playing, though! Most of the time I have some idea of how much time has passed but here that's different. Which I actually think is great, haha! I also love how there are days in the game, it gives something of an endpoint I can reach and then end my game (though I'm guessing in later cases the days will take more time, so I might have to play them over several real days, which is cool too, except knowing myself I'll be going 'Just a bit longer...' ^_^'). Anyway, I'm glad I got this game (the music is awesome! I'm actually playing this game with my sound on whereas for most of my other games it's off)! I also got the extra episode which I'll play probably this weekend or so. Now let's see how long it takes before I need a guide or walkthrough, haha. ^_^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't worry, you'll need one soon enough. I've watched the videos for the final case so many times I know exactly what happens.


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 7, 2014)

dual destinies was actually really easy compared to the other games (rise from the ashes)
you might need it a few times for the last cases but usually the answer is really obvious


----------



## Libra (Mar 8, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Don't worry, you'll need one soon enough.



Why am I not surprised? 



Volvagia said:


> dual destinies was actually really easy compared to the other games (rise from the ashes)
> you might need it a few times for the last cases but usually the answer is really obvious



Glad to hear that! I don't mind if it's every now and then, as long as it's not too often (and it doesn't sound like that from what you're saying, so I should be fine ).


----------



## Libra (Mar 27, 2014)

I am currently on the third case and this game is causing me to be a zombie at work (meaning I go to bed _way_ too late because I just want to keep playing).  I'm having a blast with this game; I'm _so_ glad I bought it! 

I'm actually considering getting one or two of the previous games. Thing is... I don't know which one(s) I should get!  So, if anyone has any advice as to why I should (or not!) get a specific game, please tell me! 

Thanks!


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 27, 2014)

Libra said:


> I am currently on the third case and this game is causing me to be a zombie at work (meaning I go to bed _way_ too late because I just want to keep playing).  I'm having a blast with this game; I'm _so_ glad I bought it!
> 
> I'm actually considering getting one or two of the previous games. Thing is... I don't know which one(s) I should get!  So, if anyone has any advice as to why I should (or not!) get a specific game, please tell me!
> 
> Thanks!



haha this thread keeps rising from the ashes

i'd say get the first three games but if you want one just start off with the first one. after those three you should play apollo justice. u can even play aj without playing the first three but i wouldn't recommend that.
also there's a spin off game (aai) but it's not really connected with the main story so you can skip it, but if you just want some extra stuff you can play it


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> haha this thread keeps rising from the ashes



it certainly turnabout big tops every now and then

if you don't feel like hunting down hard copies of the original trilogy, there's an ios version available (which is how i played the first three)


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 27, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> haha this thread keeps rising from the ashes


did thunder write that one for you?



Thunder said:


> it certainly turnabout big tops every now and then


oh there you are

i have the first 5 AA games for DS but i still haven't bought Dual Destinies ahaha...


----------



## Libra (Mar 28, 2014)

Thunder said:


> if you don't feel like hunting down hard copies of the original trilogy, there's an ios version available (which is how i played the first three)



Sadly, I don't own an iPhone or iPad or I would definitely consider getting the trilogy. 

I've been searching for (used) hard copies, but they're quite expensive (shipping them from the UK costs half of their actual price, which makes them nearly as expensive as Dual Destinies).

I did find something here about the trilogy getting a remake for the 3DS, so I might wait for that one to come to Europe (whenever that happens, haha).


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd start with the original and move your way forward. It's always nice to play through the story that way, though they don't really follow each other.


----------



## ransu (Mar 29, 2014)

I want to play this game so bad, but i dont want to pay like $40 for the game and then like $6 for each dlc episode ugh

capcom is so freaking greedy they annoy me so much


----------



## yosugay (Mar 29, 2014)

ransu said:


> I want to play this game so bad, but i dont want to pay like $40 for the game and then like $6 for each dlc episode ugh
> 
> capcom is so freaking greedy they annoy me so much



its 30 but ik wat u mean. plus like a dollar for costumes


----------



## Manah (Mar 29, 2014)

And the DLC episode isn't bad at all. I quite enjoyed defending that orca.


----------



## Libra (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm halfway the third case (halfway as in 'starting the second day in court'). After I finish it, I'm going to play the DLC episode. I've read it should be played before the final case, because there's some kind of twist or spoiler, so I'll be doing that.


----------



## Libra (Mar 30, 2014)

I finished the third case and it was awesome! I needed to look up what to do twice, though, because I just wasn't seeing it (only to find I was rather close; either I was presenting the right evidence but on the wrong statement, or the wrong evidence but on the right statement). So many twists and turns, I was constantly wondering "What next?" and I wasn't disappointed at all. It was a great case and story (even though at some times I thought my head was going to explode, LOL). I'm liking the characters more and more and I was pleasantly surprised with Blackquill. I'm definitely looking forward to finding out what happens next, though I've decided to play the next case (actually the DLC one) next weekend, if I don't want to be a zombie at work again, haha.


Spoiler: About the culprit (SPOILER ALERT!)



I should have seen it coming much sooner who the culprit was with all that "the end justifies the means", though. I only thought it was him when it was revealed the balcony had been empty. Until then I had been suspecting poor Myriam!


----------



## Libra (Mar 30, 2014)

And I just ordered the Apollo Justice game. Yeah, that means I'll be totally playing them out of order, but I'm hoping the 3DS version of the trilogy will come to Europe, so I'm going to wait for that.


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 30, 2014)

Libra said:


> I finished the third case and it was awesome! I needed to look up what to do twice, though, because I just wasn't seeing it (only to find I was rather close; either I was presenting the right evidence but on the wrong statement, or the wrong evidence but on the right statement). So many twists and turns, I was constantly wondering "What next?" and I wasn't disappointed at all. It was a great case and story (even though at some times I thought my head was going to explode, LOL). I'm liking the characters more and more and I was pleasantly surprised with Blackquill. I'm definitely looking forward to finding out what happens next, though I've decided to play the next case (actually the DLC one) next weekend, if I don't want to be a zombie at work again, haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: About the culprit (SPOILER ALERT!)
> ...



you're getting to the fourth/fifth cases, which have the best character in them )



Spoiler



actually in the north american version, there's a glitch where he has the staff when you first meet him. he's not supposed to have it since he tied it with the body
but i kinda knew it was him since he was so creepy and ugh i hated him


----------



## Libra (Mar 31, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I just checked (because I couldn't remember) and in my version he has the staff as well. I'm guessing there's no difference between the NA and EU version? Good point, though; I hadn't thought about that. ^_^'

As to why I didn't realize sooner it was him; well, two reasons. The first one is that in the first and second case we're shown who the culprit is before the case starts. So I thought that it was either Junie, Robin or Hugh since they are shown in the opening sequence (keep in mind that this is my first Ace Attorney game; I wasn't sure how it worked exactly, I thought I was supposed to figure out who of the three had done it). The second reason is that even though at some point I began to realize that maybe it was neither Junie, Robin nor Hugh, Professor Means seemed too obvious, if that made sense. And then there's also the tape recorder, so that seemed to hint at Myriam being the culprit. Hence why I suspected her (poor Myriam!).

The game does an awesome job of making you (well; _me_ ^_~) run around in circles. Each time you think you're close to the truth, something happens and off we go in a completely different direction! I think that's brilliant, though! Like I said; I loved the story and I'm looking forward to the rest of the game. ^_^

I can definitely say that I have no regrets whatsoever having bought this game. It's totally worth its money and I'm glad I decided to give it a try! <3

Oh, and Athena's comment towards Apollo about him being into bondage was totally awesome. ^o^ As well as Athena posing as the statue; I totally love her for that!


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 31, 2014)

Libra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you like this game, you'd love the other ones since they have more plot twists and stuff (in my opnion)
but anyone that likes ace attorney should definitely play ghost trick! it's a pretty short game but it's well worth the time since it's story is really well written, and the puzzles are really fun 

and yes athena is a cutie. i hope she appears in the upcoming aa game

one more thing : this tumblr au is super cute (some character spoilers)


----------



## Sumia (Mar 31, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> anyone that likes ace attorney should definitely play ghost trick! it's a pretty short game but it's well worth the time since it's story is really well written, and the puzzles are really fun



Like, I couldn't more agree with that. Ghost Trick is a must play :c


----------



## Libra (Apr 1, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> but anyone that likes ace attorney should definitely play ghost trick! it's a pretty short game but it's well worth the time since it's story is really well written, and the puzzles are really fun



Hm, yeah, that does look interesting! Thanks for suggesting it! However, for the time being I'm going to put it on my wish-list. I've bought too many games in too little time and my credit card isn't entirely happy with that, LOL.


----------



## Memeburg (Apr 3, 2014)

I bought myself Dual Destinies as a Christmas present back in December, and really enjoyed it! I've been heavily into the Ace Attorney series going on 5 years, and I've always been a really big fan of Maya Fey, but when I first heard they were replacing her as Phoenix's assistant I was a bit upset, but I actually really ended up enjoying Athena Cykes and would love to see her (and hopefully Maya) in the other games! I'm happy that Pearl was featured in it and Maya was mentioned.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 3, 2014)

ransu said:


> I want to play this game so bad, but i dont want to pay like $40 for the game and then like $6 for each dlc episode ugh
> 
> capcom is so freaking greedy they annoy me so much



wha-wait?!!! I thought dlc is free for download? O.O OMG THEY MUST BE MONEY SUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!! ><

- - - Post Merge - - -



Memeburg said:


> I bought myself Dual Destinies as a Christmas present back in December, and really enjoyed it! I've been heavily into the Ace Attorney series going on 5 years, and I've always been a really big fan of Maya Fey, but when I first heard they were replacing her as Phoenix's assistant I was a bit upset, but I actually really ended up enjoying Athena Cykes and would love to see her (and hopefully Maya) in the other games! I'm happy that Pearl was featured in it and Maya was mentioned.



I think the same with you at the beginning xD but I grew to like Athena alot and she is cute with her funny clumsy characteristic xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sumia said:


> Like, I couldn't more agree with that. *Ghost Trick is a must play :c*



My friend introduced me this game and I fall in love in their pixel and totally love the character movement >< abit slow but amaze me alot! I wish there is Ghost Trick 2 coming out in 3ds~~

- - - Post Merge - - -

And......I have this question been wanting to ask, I just recently bought the game and now in the episode 2, but I am wondering...the coming episode will not reveal the killer at the beginning right? >< I thought it only happen on the first but the second too..so kinda lost the fun and mystery (yet still gonna continue playing!) just hope in my coming episode no killer will be find out til the very end o.o


----------



## Memeburg (Apr 3, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I think the same with you at the beginning xD but I grew to like Athena alot and she is cute with her funny clumsy characteristic xD



Yeah! Honestly I was about the same when it came to Apollo Justice, I was kinda iffy on him at first but I've really grown on the character and i love him just as much as the others


----------



## nekosync (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmm, I'm thinking of buying this one day.


----------



## Cou (Apr 3, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking of buying this one day.



You really should. 

--

Finally completed my AA games 8D My Gamestop finally had Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney which I've been hunting for ages but the ones available were like 80 miles away := I was only able to play it on my phone but the ios version was still really good. I didn't know about the Trilogy??? I saw it on App Store but didn't bother, I didn't think it was legit because it didn't look like it was anything :[ Also because the first one was like $5 so I didn't think they would make a trilogy for free >: Thought it was a joke ugh but oh well it's still beast to own and support it and stuff.

Anyway Dual Destinies is amazing, I love Athena and Blackquil omfg AA never fails to create such amazing characters man. I can't wait for the Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright but Dec 2014?? Really now?????????


----------



## Libra (Apr 3, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> the coming episode will not reveal the killer at the beginning right?



You'll have to play to find out, but I wouldn't worry about it; that episode is full of twists and surprises and I really enjoyed playing it!

I'll be playing the DLC episode this weekend. I'm only going to play during the weekends to avoid being a zombie at work, haha.

And I'm waiting for my copy of Apollo Justice to arrive (probably tomorrow or so). I'll definitely get the trilogy at some point, but like I said before; I'm really hoping the 3DS remake will come to Europe and I'll be getting that version then!


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 3, 2014)

Memeburg said:


> I bought myself Dual Destinies as a Christmas present back in December, and really enjoyed it! I've been heavily into the Ace Attorney series going on 5 years, and I've always been a really big fan of Maya Fey, but when I first heard they were replacing her as Phoenix's assistant I was a bit upset, but I actually really ended up enjoying Athena Cykes and would love to see her (and hopefully Maya) in the other games! I'm happy that Pearl was featured in it and Maya was mentioned.



maya is such a cutie and i was sad at first she wasn't in dd but now i don't care as much
i mean i'd still like to see an older maya but with characters like athena and blackquill, i can't really complain

but honestly i was a bit disappointed with pearl's design like
all they did give her a fringe of hair in the front. that's it i mean they could have been a bit more creative with the hairstyle or even her clothes


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 3, 2014)

Pearl had grow up to be such a beauty~ I haven't yet see her in my game only trailer~


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 4, 2014)

I tried to download the demo of this but it won't let me because I signed up for the nintendo id thing with my real age. -_- So sad.


----------



## Lilybells (Apr 5, 2014)

Ahh I loved this game so much! I'm _so so_ happy that Edgeworth is back! (possible spoiler) 

I really loved Phoenix's new look, too! So great. 

Ugh I have yet to play the DLC case 'cause I keep forgetting to buy the nintendo store credit. I wish we didn't have to buy the DLC cases separately..


----------



## Sumia (Apr 6, 2014)

I didn't know this release had an age restriction, too bad for you Poliwag0. For the worst you still can check a few videos, though I don't know if it will really help you. I think that everyone here will confirm you to buy it anyway, if you already like visual novels type of games, criminal cases resolution obviously, and dorky characters/moments, it's really an easy-to-go, don't hesitate.

I was really excited to see him too ~
Isn't it the current DLC the only one that the game will ever have ? If so even though I would prefer too that it was already included in the present game, it's not that *****y from them either c:


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 6, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I tried to download the demo of this but it won't let me because I signed up for the nintendo id thing with my real age. -_- So sad.



The demo....just let you play like soooooooooooo little and almost nothing lols but honestly the game is worth to buy if you re a fans.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sumia said:


> I didn't know this release had an age restriction, too bad for you Poliwag0. For the worst you still can check a few videos, though I don't know if it will really help you. I think that everyone here will confirm you to buy it anyway, if you already like visual novels type of games, criminal cases resolution obviously, and dorky characters/moments, it's really an easy-to-go, don't hesitate.
> 
> I was really excited to see him too ~
> Isn't it the current DLC the only one that the game will ever have ? If so even though I would prefer too that it was already included in the present game, it's not that *****y from them either c:



LOL there's only one DLC and you need to pay for it xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> I can't wait for the Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright but Dec 2014?? Really now?????????



Wait the NA release date already out? WHAT and it December?!!!


----------



## Cou (Apr 6, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Wait the NA release date already out? WHAT and it December?!!!



It was said to be Dec '14 in a couple websites, wiki including one of them iirc, but now it's not really there anymore? I saw it on ign too but idk. But I looked it up again and it says there's no new updates about it. But I can't wait omg please let it be sooner.....


----------



## Sumia (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow NA release is that much late. Brace yourself, NA gamers, you will "soon" enjoy the game too o/



> LOL there's only one DLC and you need to pay for it xD


Ah so I was right. I did know for this DLC, I still didn't get it even though I'm planning since...november orz I read "cases" so I had doubt for a second like I was living in a hole in the center of earth, having no clue that there were updates for this game____


----------



## Cou (Apr 6, 2014)

Sumia said:


> Wow NA release is that much late. Brace yourself, NA gamers, you will "soon" enjoy the game too o/
> 
> 
> Ah so I was right. I did know for this DLC, I still didn't get it even though I'm planning since...november orz I read "cases" so I had doubt for a second like I was living in a hole in the center of earth, having no clue that there were updates for this game____



I am so jealous and I'm seeing like gifs of the game and stuff everywhere but I'm trying not to bECAUSE I DONT WANNA GET SPOILED  I thought NA was supposed to be ahead (besides JPN)  NA is lame when it gets to ds related stuff


----------



## Libra (Apr 7, 2014)

I can understand why this game has an age restriction. Yes, there are a lot of funny scenes and the dialogues are full of humor, but the game _does_ have a dark side as well. I think certain events (or scenes) are easily overlooked or forgotten because they aren't that long (I mean; it's not like they're constantly being shown and you have to look at them for several minutes or something). So, yes, the game is hilarious, but the age restriction does make sense. That being said, I know the demo can be found on YouTube (someone playing it, I mean). So you could watch the video and try to decide based on that (granted, it's not the same as playing yourself, but it's better than nothing).

Anyway, the crossover with Professor Layton is already out here, actually (Europe). I might get it later (_much_ later), because I still have to play Miracle Mask, get Azran Legacy and I should be getting Apollo Justice soon, and well, there's only so much I can buy before my credit card starts complaining, haha.

That being said, I played the DLC episode up until when day 2 in court begins. I'm absolutely having a blast with it, the scene with Athena singing that pirate song was hilarious! I also got to play for the first time with the Psyche-Locks and I guess what happens before is what contains spoilers for the later cases in Dual Destinies. But I think I prefer Apollo's and Athena's powers (especially the Mood Matrix!), though; they're more fun!

This is definitely a great game and one I do not regret buying. Let's just hope the remake of the original trilogy will come to Europe, because if it does, I will definitely be getting that!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 8, 2014)

PL vs AA shouldn't come out any later than summer, they've got it fully translated for Europe. 

Since I'm not allowed to view the software itself thanks to NNID restrictions, I'll just keep watching new videos on DD because it's just that amazing.


----------



## Libra (Apr 10, 2014)

Haven't gotten my Apollo Justice game yet, but will continue the DLC episode tomorrow!


----------



## Libra (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally got my Apollo Justice game today (better late than never)! Fortunately, it works on my 3DS. I wasn't entirely sure; I knew the DS games weren't region-locked but since my game said that it could only be used in the USA and such (even though I ordered if from Amazon U.K.), I kinda went _'Don't tell me this won't work on my 3DS!'_, but it did, so I worried for nothing. ^_^

I played a bit of the first case and the gameplay is mostly the same as Dual Destinies, so nothing new so far. It does seem you get to play in this game with more things, though (like dusting for fingerprints), and that is cool! What I like less is that you can't save and continue (you can save and quit), but that's not the end of the world. I do miss the option to read what has been said, though. I don't use that often in Dual Destinies, but it does help. Because I got asked a question and I thought _'Let me check that'_, only to find I couldn't. Luckily my memory wasn't that bad and I chose the correct answer. ^_^

I will continue playing Apollo Justice and then after the game is finished, I'll play the two remaining cases of Dual Destinies (I definitely prefer the graphics in Dual Destinies (of course they're different, seen as they're meant for different consoles ^_^), but I find getting used to the ones in Apollo Justice isn't too difficult, actually).

I also finished the DLC episode this weekend (the second day in court) and I unlocked a nostalgic sweater or something for Phoenix (not that I'm using it; I like the way he looks in his costume ^_^). The episode was definitely worth its money and I'm glad I decided to buy it! ^_^


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 22, 2014)

guys omg http://court-records-net.tumblr.com...takumis-new-ace-attorney-for-the-3ds-has-been


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2014)

I think it'd be cool to see Ami Fey acting as his assistant.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 22, 2014)

omg that's true
i hope she's as cute as maya 

also this new guy looks reminds me of apollo more than phoenix


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 22, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> guys omg http://court-records-net.tumblr.com...takumis-new-ace-attorney-for-the-3ds-has-been


I heard rumors a few months ago about a new Ace Attorney 3DS game set in the "distant past", but it sounded too ridiculous to be true.

Welp.


----------



## Libra (Apr 23, 2014)

Hm, now that looks interesting! I'll probably buy it (whenever it arrives here, haha), but I'm still hoping the remake of the original trilogy comes to Europe first.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow a new DLC to be release? I will buy it too! I just finish the whole story and now at the aquarium dlc and I hope new one will appear before I finish the last one lol..but still one thing that make me sad...



Spoiler



Detective Fulbright...


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 23, 2014)

Assistant revealed for the new Ace Attorney game.



Spoiler: Mikotoba Susato


----------



## Sumia (Apr 23, 2014)

Just heard about it yesterday from a friend. I can't handle my biased excitement for this.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 23, 2014)

the guy is so cute and the girl is too <3
at first i was kinda meh about the concept bc i wanted it set in the future like the other games but now i'm pretty excited for it even though it's gonna be a while before it's released


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 23, 2014)

First trailer! English subtitles are available.



Spoiler: Dai Gyakuten Saiban: The Adventures of Naruhodou Ryuunosuke


----------



## Libra (Apr 24, 2014)

Reizo said:


> First trailer! English subtitles are available.



Oh... That looks very cool! I'm pretty excited for it now!


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 24, 2014)

wow it's already confirmed for a western release (japan and NA in july 2016)


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> wow it's already confirmed for a western release (japan and NA in july 2016)


over two years

like really wtf


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 24, 2014)

Reizo said:


> over two years
> 
> like really wtf



yeah idk why they had to get my hopes up
i thought it would be late 2015 or something
o well


----------



## Libra (Apr 25, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> wow it's already confirmed for a western release (japan and NA in july 2016)



July _2016_? LOL, yeah, okay, not what I was expecting.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 25, 2014)

I hate you, Capcom. Everybody was sick of waiting for PL vs AA and now this?


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 25, 2014)

waitwaitwait it's not 2016 sorry im so stupid!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2014)

How dare you, toying with my emotions like that.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 25, 2014)

im sorry i didn't know either!!

but hey on the bright side it's probably gonna be released way before 2016!


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 25, 2014)

I wonder if they will put in Japanese folklore/mythology as well, and more spirit medium channelling! Or will it be reality-based (focusing on major historical events)?


----------



## Libra (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm actually still undecided on whether or not I want to buy _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney_ (it's available in Europe, so I could get it). I've been reading mixed reviews about the game (such as the Layton puzzles being too easy, apparently?) and I'm also not sure if I'll like having to question several witnesses at the same time (seems somewhat complicated, then again; might be fun and challenging too?).

Not to mention I haven't finished _Dual Destinies_ yet (mostly because I'm unsure whether to play the last two cases and then play _Apollo Justice_, or first play _Apollo Justice_ and then the last two cases of _Dual Destinies_).

And I also haven't begun _Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask_ yet and I haven't gotten _Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy_ yet either (though that's mostly because I haven't been able to find it yet at a decent price; am I missing something about that particular game that makes it so expensive?).

Anyway, I wish there were more people here who already have played _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney_; it would help me decide!


----------



## Libra (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, after reading a few more reviews, I went ahead and ordered the game, haha.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 26, 2014)

Libra said:


> I'm actually still undecided on whether or not I want to buy _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney_ (it's available in Europe, so I could get it). I've been reading mixed reviews about the game (such as the Layton puzzles being too easy, apparently?) and I'm also not sure if I'll like having to question several witnesses at the same time (seems somewhat complicated, then again; might be fun and challenging too?).
> 
> Not to mention I haven't finished _Dual Destinies_ yet (mostly because I'm unsure whether to play the last two cases and then play _Apollo Justice_, or first play _Apollo Justice_ and then the last two cases of _Dual Destinies_).
> 
> ...



I am waiting for NA release but it's a must buy game!! MUST!! I am dying for the release right now ><


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 26, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> I wonder if they will put in Japanese folklore/mythology as well, and more spirit medium channelling! Or will it be reality-based (focusing on major historical events)?



i hope it's a bit of both
i loved the channeling in trials and tribulations, i hope they'll bring more of it back



Libra said:


> I'm actually still undecided on whether or not I want to buy _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney_ (it's available in Europe, so I could get it). I've been reading mixed reviews about the game (such as the Layton puzzles being too easy, apparently?) and I'm also not sure if I'll like having to question several witnesses at the same time (seems somewhat complicated, then again; might be fun and challenging too?).
> 
> Not to mention I haven't finished _Dual Destinies_ yet (mostly because I'm unsure whether to play the last two cases and then play _Apollo Justice_, or first play _Apollo Justice_ and then the last two cases of _Dual Destinies_).
> 
> ...



i'm probably gonna get it because i haven't played the last two layton games, so i might as well get the crossover with ace attorney in it


----------



## Libra (Apr 26, 2014)

Currently playing the fourth case of _Dual Destinies._ My plan is to finish that game before I begin _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright_ (though I've read that the fifth and final case takes up to eight hours?). I also read there's free DLC material for _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright_. Not sure what it is exactly (I've tried to keep myself spoiler-free), but I'm looking forward to it (though it seems said material only becomes available after completing the game, so that might take a while).


----------



## Libra (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, I finished the _Cosmic Turnabout_ case today and began _Turnabout For Tomorrow_. My 3DS is charging now, though, and I don't think I'll play again today. Time flies when I'm playing and after looking for over five hours on a little screen, it's time to take a break. That and it is a pretty intense case, so a break is good!

The _Cosmic Turnabout_ case had me confused at first, because I'd forgotten you don't play the cases in the chronological order in which they take place. The case had somewhat of a surprising ending, though I was less surprised than I should have been since I've read and seen some spoilers, so I know some of what's going to happen next (that's okay, though).

I really like how everything is coming together, questions are being answered and secrets are being revealed. I am absolutely having a blast with this game! I'm looking forward to playing the rest of _Turnabout For Tomorrow_, as well as the actual "The End" (yeah, I've seen some spoilers for that, but I want to actually get to that point myself, you know?). <3


----------



## Bones15 (Apr 27, 2014)

I played the demo also, and hopefully I can download the full game soon. I've been a phoenix wright fan for years!! Really missed him, he's sooo handsome now.


----------



## Libra (Apr 28, 2014)

Spoiler:  Let me just say this



Phoenix Wright saying "Your Honor, the defense was _born_ ready" was absolutely epic. <3


Close to finishing the final case (but people my age need to sleep, especially since they can't afford to be zombies at work, haha), looking forward to the end of this game! <3


----------



## Libra (Apr 30, 2014)

I finished the game yesterday and it was absolutely _awesome_! I'm so glad I got this game! I actually was somewhat sad it was over (I really _loved_ the story and characters). Good thing I did see some spoilers, though, because otherwise I would have missed what happened at the end (after the credits). Now off to play _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney_ (I got my copy of the game today)! <3


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 30, 2014)

Libra said:


> I finished the game yesterday and it was absolutely _awesome_! I'm so glad I got this game! I actually was somewhat sad it was over (I really _loved_ the story and characters). Good thing I did see some spoilers, though, because otherwise I would have missed what happened at the end (after the credits). Now off to play _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney_ (I got my copy of the game today)! <3





Spoiler



ok now i have so many questions for you
don't you agree clay should NOT have died
and do you ship athena and blackquill



anyway im glad you liked it too! i love seeing more people get into the games i love


----------



## Libra (Apr 30, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I definitely agree that Clay should NOT have died! That made me so sad! I really enjoyed finding out more about Apollo's past and his friendship with Clay, so why did poor Clay have to die? ;-;

I was kinda shipping Athena with Apollo, actually. But I see now why Athena and Simon is so popular (now that I've finished the game, it makes sense to me, before I was all 'Eh, I don't get it', LOL).

I actually found Blackquill absolutely awesome in this game. And Taka! Can't forget Taka! <3

I also loved Edgeworth. I was kinda 'Well, hello there' about him, LOL.

The ending (with the whole mask-changing and what not) was a bit 'meh', though. I'm not sure why; I guess I was expecting something different?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 30, 2014)

Volvagia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good thing someone asked the tough questions, good job vol *cough*


----------



## Volvagia (May 1, 2014)

Libra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



i agree with you on the phantom part
i wish he had a known identity, but i guess the whole point of him was to not have one
still kinda bleh about that point
also i still want to know who shot him, guess we'll never find out though ):





Thunder said:


> good thing someone asked the tough questions, good job vol *cough*


----------



## Libra (May 2, 2014)

Thunder said:


> good thing someone asked the tough questions, good job vol *cough*



Well, _someone_ has to ask the tough questions, right? 



Volvagia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hm, yeah, I guess that's what bothered me a little; that we never knew who it was. Like you say; that was probably the point, but still, I was curious. Still, other than that, that episode was awesome! And I totally loved how at the end you have to shout "Objection!" yourself. I was "Eh, what am I supposed to do here?" for a few moments before I realized what the game wanted me to do. Such a fun and perfect end to this game! <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 2, 2014)

Spoiler



Isn't it obvious who killed Fulbright? It was Gumshoe, of course. He doesn't want another detective taking his place as a stupid, lovable moron.


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious who killed Fulbright? It was Gumshoe, of course. He doesn't want another detective taking his place as a stupid, lovable moron.





Spoiler



He didn't die. But I must confess, I wanted to do that myself. Miss Gumshoe so much.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 2, 2014)

Spoiler



Oh yeah, my bad. I really do have a bad memory. 

Gumshoe is quite lovable, I'm actually hoping that he is the one who shot Fulbright.


----------



## Libra (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler



I... actually have no idea who Gumshoe is, haha. I'm guessing he appeared in the previous games?

I also adored Ponco and Clonco, by the way. So cute and funny! <3

After I finish _Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney_, I plan on continuing _Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney_, though I can already say that I'm going to have trouble getting used again to the graphics of that game. x_x


----------



## poliwag0 (May 4, 2014)

Should I get this game?


----------



## Volvagia (May 4, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Should I get this game?



well if you played the previous games and liked them, yes
if not, i think it's still worth a shot if you like visual novels and mystery games


----------



## Libra (May 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Should I get this game?



Coming from someone who had _never_ played an Ace Attorney game; YES. DEFINITELY *YES*.

The game is absolutely amazing! Now, granted; it _is_ a visual novel, which means a lot of reading and hitting the A-button, but at some point you don't even realize anymore that you're doing that (it's like turning the pages of a book, really; you do it without thinking about it).

The game is _very_ forgiving. There really isn't a whole lot you can do 'wrong'. The best advice I was given on this forum was to save often. And even that's not really necessary. If at some point you come close to a 'Game Over' (or in this case; a 'Guilty' verdict), you'll definitely know and you can still save at that point (if you do get a 'Guilty' verdict then, then you can start again from the point where you last saved).

I absolutely love the characters in this game. Their interaction is great and the humor is brilliant! This is the first game where I've smiled (or sometimes even laughed out loud) so often while playing. You also get a lot of suspense, but the game does a good job of balancing the 'fun times' and the 'serious times'. (Well, it does in my opinion.)

I'm not sure how much it costs in the USA, but I got it from the eShop in Europe for 25 EUR and I found that actually very cheap. Most games around 40 or 45 EUR and I would have definitely paid that for this game. So, to me, it's definitely worth its money.

The only comment I have is that the game _does_ have a dark side. That is only to be expected, of course. I mean; we're talking about defending people in court who are accused of having committed a murder. But especially the last case hints at certain things that some people might be uncomfortable with (and I'm pretty sure that's the reason why there's an age restriction on this game). I think the game handles that very well, though (there's nothing really explicit, there's a lot of hinting and unspoken things). But it was _somewhat_ surprising to me given that so many people told me the game was 'full of humor'. Which is true and is actually why I said that the game balances the 'fun times' and 'serious times' very well.

So, in short, I can definitely recommend this game and am very much looking forward to the European release (if it ever happens, that is) of the original trilogy.


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2014)

I was just gonna say "yeah it's a pretty fun game" but I think Libra did a much better job of summing it up.


----------



## Nerd House (May 6, 2014)

Replying to fix Thunder's post not appearing weird oddball glitch thingamajig


----------



## Libra (May 28, 2014)

So... As much as I have loved playing this game, I don't find myself wanting to play it again. I mean; the story has been told, the questions have been answered (well, most of them, anyway), the cases won and that's it. So I'm curious; who here has played this game more than once? And did you play the entire game again or just certain cases or chapters from a specific case?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 28, 2014)

I was thinking...capcom should make alternative ending instead of forcing us to the real ending. Alternative way of playing as in the way you ask question, present evidence, affect the story and how it lead you to the murderer or not lol probably the way you play lead you to accuse someone who actually is not the murderer but your evidence go against them so much they re found guilty =x then you have the ending telling you another murder happening cause of you getting the wrong person =P the game will be much better this way!


----------



## Thunder (May 28, 2014)

Libra said:


> So... As much as I have loved playing this game, I don't find myself wanting to play it again. I mean; the story has been told, the questions have been answered (well, most of them, anyway), the cases won and that's it. So I'm curious; who here has played this game more than once? And did you play the entire game again or just certain cases or chapters from a specific case?



Yeah, as much as i love these games it's hard to find any replayability in them, aside from maybe going back to show some evidence to a specific person to try and find some dialog


----------



## Libra (Jun 2, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I was thinking...capcom should make alternative ending instead of forcing us to the real ending. Alternative way of playing as in the way you ask question, present evidence, affect the story and how it lead you to the murderer or not lol probably the way you play lead you to accuse someone who actually is not the murderer but your evidence go against them so much they re found guilty =x then you have the ending telling you another murder happening cause of you getting the wrong person =P the game will be much better this way!



Hm, yes. There are a few alternate endings (I know I got at least two), but they aren't very detailed. Just some text saying what happens and then you get the screen with "Try Again". It'd be nice if there was a _real_ alternate ending, but at the same time, that might complicate things.



Thunder said:


> Yeah, as much as i love these games it's hard to find any replayability in them, aside from maybe going back to show some evidence to a specific person to try and find some dialog



Yeah, I thought about that, but I literally pressed on _every_ statement that was made, so I'm not sure there's something I could even show. I think that - for me - the only replayability would be in maybe waiting a year or longer and then playing this game again (and hoping I'll have forgotten enough about it so that it feels somewhat 'fresh and new' and not 'd?j? vu all over the place'). ^_^'

I still _totally, completely and utterly_ love this game, though. Just that as much as I have enjoyed playing it, I find it a bit sad that I probably won't play it again. And it's not like I can give it to someone else, since it's a digital copy. ^_^'


----------



## Piroshi (Jun 3, 2014)

Libra said:


> So... As much as I have loved playing this game, I don't find myself wanting to play it again. I mean; the story has been told, the questions have been answered (well, most of them, anyway), the cases won and that's it. So I'm curious; who here has played this game more than once? And did you play the entire game again or just certain cases or chapters from a specific case?



I've replayed the Ace Attorney games a few times. I haven't played Dual Destinies more than once, but I'm going through all of the games again so I'll get there eventually. I am playing everything in the games though, and I'm going to do that with this game as well.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 11, 2014)

i FINALLY finished AA5 and


Spoiler



I SHIP ATHENA AND BLACKQUILL OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
i also saw some chatter about how im not alone in wanting to have seen the phantoms identity. i get the point was that he didnt have one but i kept waiting and waiting and it d idnt happen so i was pissed.

anyway it was a beautiful, fantastic game, i think AA4 and investigations will always be my favs, but this was great. i love athena to death, and professor means was actually a really memorable character to me, i hated him lmfao, but like, i always find myself thinking "the end justifies the means" and then its rly weird idk such gr9 characters

aura blackquill needed some expanding i think but she was a hottie and i love her, al ot, just like i love dis game,

my only problem is that... _I LOVED FULBRIGHT._ i lvoed him SO much, i love gumshoe in the others, and fulbright w as just so great, i always shouted "IN JUSTICE WE TRUST!" with him, and like im gonna cry rn im really upset, that he was also dead and the phantom and it was all a lie, like im??? just so sad. i loved the character of bobby fulbright. was the real bobby fulbright like that? or was he simply a new construction? either way, fulbright, im going to go on pretending you werent the phantom so i can love you
*IN JUSTICE WE TRUST*

10/10 gr9 game also edgeworth be SEXY AF IN THOSE GLASSES, OH, GO MEET UP WITH PHOENIX AFTER HOURS EDGEY, yOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cou (Jun 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i FINALLY finished AA5 and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



UGH LAST CASE MADE ME SO MAD!!!!!!!!

But it was also the best and the plot twist broke me fricjit


Spoiler



no but really, every characters were memorable, they were all really good and I love how we actually got stories outta them. I also loved fulbright so much and it was so painful pinning the crimes onto him :'( i do believe that's the dead fulbright's really character but i also came to love the phantom... it was so intense when he took off his masks omfg i went out of rage when they didn't show his real face I WANTED TO SEE!!!!!!! but i still don't wanna believe he's the baddest character :'( other than that, I really love Athena's story, and Blackquil protecting her was so unexpected but so sweet like CRAP WHY DID HE GO SO FAR. The whole "you're the reason I became a lawyer" is one of the best things in AA and I'm glad we got that feels again in this game. Apollo was a real ahole and a pain but at the same time I felt the same as him, I kinda started to doubt Athena (IM SO SORRY) but I really loved how he still wanted to trust her even though it was Clay on the line. And I also loved the Apollo and Clay's bits... The whole "I'm fine!" WAS NOT OKAY. D: anyway, i was also really happy about gavin being there AHHHHG BROTP WITH APOLLO THEYRE JUST. same with Edgeworth and Wright :') Really happy to see them enemies working together. Everything was so good, my only regret was Fulbright. I refused to believe he was it even towards the end D: there's still a lot of cliffhangers though, besides his face, I'm confused about why he went there in the first place (when he killed Athena's mom)? Did they ever explain it? Did I miss something??

Hugh was also my favorite character.... And Mr. Tenma (this guy's a beast omg and so precious)


----------



## Libra (Aug 9, 2014)

This game is coming to iOS in Europe and North America soon, if anyone is interested!

Sources: here and here

No real details yet on the date ("soon"), but some info on the price:

_The eShop version, when not on discount, is ?19.99 / ?24.99 / $29.99, while in Japan it's a retail title that launched with a recommended price of 5,990 Yen (a little under $60). The deal on the iOS version, which includes upgraded HD visuals, is certainly preferable ? the initial download and 1st chapter are free, while episodes 2-5 can either be bought for 600 Yen each (roughly $5.89) or in a pack with all four episodes for 2000 Yen (a little under $20). Completing all extra DLC adds 1000 Yen, which drags it to parity with the DLC-free version in the US, though is still cheaper under current conversion rates than in Europe and the UK._


----------



## Grawr (Aug 9, 2014)

If my avatar and sig don't give it away, I'm a stupidly huge fan of Ace Attorney. I've played through all of them except for Investigations 2 (because it only released in Japan). 

I didn't have time to read through this entire thread yet, but I'll say that I think Dual Destinies was great. It made me laugh more than any other game in the series did, however, I don't think it's entirely as great as the games before it. 

I thought the DLC case was actually the best in the game. The ... rather interestingly named testimony toward the end had me on the floor.

Lookin' forward to the next one! And anybody that wants to talk Ace Attorney should PM me, because if you're a fan, we're instant friends as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 9, 2014)

Grawr said:


> Lookin' forward to the next one! And anybody that wants to talk Ace Attorney should PM me, because if you're a fan, we're instant friends as far as I'm concerned.



Then you've got another big group of friends over here. By the way which testimony are you talking about I'M SORRY I DIDN'T PAY ATTENTION TO THE DLC CASE THAT MUCH


----------



## Grawr (Aug 9, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Then you've got another big group of friends over here. By the way which testimony are you talking about I'M SORRY I DIDN'T PAY ATTENTION TO THE DLC CASE THAT MUCH



Spoiler, but it's at 2:45 in this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZvkZv2OFkk


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 9, 2014)

Grawr said:


> Spoiler, but it's at 2:45 in this video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZvkZv2OFkk



Excuse me while I go die of laughter.


----------



## Libra (Aug 28, 2014)

Discounted price for Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney ? Dual Destinies: $17.99 (was $29.99). Price valid until 8:59 a.m. PT on Sept. 4.

Source here.


----------



## Draco (Aug 28, 2014)

Libra said:


> Discounted price for Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney – Dual Destinies: $17.99 (was $29.99). Price valid until 8:59 a.m. PT on Sept. 4.
> 
> Source here.



i bought this a week ago lol suks for me (but i got a good game o well.)


----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2014)

Too good to be true because of age restriction ughhh dat sale tho
I played AA series except Miles Edgeworth Investigations 2 (Japan sigh)


----------



## unravel (Sep 1, 2014)

Got a question why is this game rated M? All I know was blood and shiz and I don't see somethings wrong with it.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 1, 2014)

*stares at ITookYourWaffle's signature because Infamous* 

Love GS5. The Ace Attorney series is great.


----------



## Libra (Sep 1, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Got a question why is this game rated M? All I know was blood and shiz and I don't see somethings wrong with it.





Spoiler



Most likely because of what is hinted at in the fifth case. I played the game and I do agree with the rating. It's a fun game with lots of humor, but there's some pretty "dark" stuff in there as well, especially near the end.


----------



## unravel (Sep 1, 2014)

Delsin Rowe said:


> *stares at ITookYourWaffle's signature because Infamous*
> 
> Love GS5. The Ace Attorney series is great.


Delsin is awesome and he has swag



Libra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely because of what is hinted at in the fifth case. I played the game and I do agree with the rating. It's a fun game with lots of humor, but there's some pretty "dark" stuff in there as well, especially near the end.



^ dem feelz? Oh well |I have to wait till October 3 so I can play the game


----------



## unravel (Sep 24, 2014)

Hmm in Gyakuten Saiban 1-3 why do I feel like Miles Edgeworth is a tsundere especially in case 4 in first game come one show your true feelings to Wright!!



Spoiler: this tho



http://deadpetaleijon.tumblr.com/post/98290113663/1000knocks-kiyotakachan-your-daily-reminder


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 24, 2014)

I was supposed to buy this game for the 3DS, but held back waiting for a sale. When the sale came, the iOS version had already been released and it was cheaper than the 3DS version, so I plan to buy that instead.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 26, 2014)

sad that i missed the sale for this game. Ive been waiting for a sale since it was released!


----------



## Libra (Sep 27, 2014)

Sholee said:


> sad that i missed the sale for this game. Ive been waiting for a sale since it was released!



Yeah, and the problem is that this is download only. I talked to a friend about _Dual Destinies_ and she's interested in trying it, but I have no way of giving her the game (other than letting her borrow her my 3DS, I suppose).

Anyway, I really enjoyed the game and I don't mind having paid full price. It wasn't that expensive (for me, that is) and the price for the DLC was okay too (though I can't remember whether it was something like 5 or 6 EUR, but it was well worth its money because the episode is hilarious!).

Let's hope there will be another sale soon and you'll be able to buy it then!


----------



## Libra (Nov 27, 2014)

For those who missed the last sale; here is another chance! 

_Latest 3DS eShop discounts include Yumi?s Odd Odyssey for $10, Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies for $15

Some notable discounts have landed on the North American 3DS eShop. These include Yumi?s Odd Odyssey for $10 and Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney ? Dual Destinies for $15. 

Here?s the full lineup of notable deals:

The Keep ? $7.99 (was $12.99) until 12/4
*Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney ? Dual Destinies ? $14.99 (was $29.99) until 12/2*
Harvest Moon 3D: The Tale of Two Towns ? $9.99 (was $19.99) until 12/1
Yumi?s Odd Odyssey ? $9.99 (was $19.99) until 12/1
Hometown Story ? $9.99 (was $19.99) until 12/1
Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion ? $19.99 (was $29.99) permanent
Gabrielle?s Ghostly Groove 3D ? $9.99 (was $19.99) until 12/1
Disney Planes ? $19.99 (was $29.99) permanent
Reel Fishing Paradise 3D ? $9.99 (was $19.99) until 12/1
Disney/Pixar: Fiding Nemo Escape to the Big Blue ? $19.99 (was $29.99) permanent_

Source here.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump! Pretty good deal for a good game right here!!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought this game when it came out for $35 lol sobs. For the Ace Attorney series though, I'm okay with paying that much. 
I'm excited for the remakes of Ace Attorney 1-3 too!


----------



## Cou (Nov 27, 2014)

Goddamn that's a sweet deal..


----------



## Pearls (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought this game in the sale and it was the *best decision I have ever made*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 27, 2014)

Dual Destinies is so good! I'd say it's on par with Trials and Tribulations. 

If you're an AA fan and still have yet to play it, you really should!


----------



## nammie (Nov 29, 2014)

just bought the game!! I would've gotten the ios one if it was compatible with my iphone (I have such a old gen oop lol) since I have app store credit but couldn't pass up this sale sigh

I hope it's good!! if nothing else the graphics are great lol


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 29, 2014)

nammie said:


> just bought the game!! I would've gotten the ios one if it was compatible with my iphone (I have such a old gen oop lol) since I have app store credit but couldn't pass up this sale sigh
> 
> I hope it's good!! if nothing else the graphics are great lol



ia this your first AA game? either way, the game is good~ i like the trilogy better but the last case was great


----------



## nammie (Nov 29, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> ia this your first AA game? either way, the game is good~ i like the trilogy better but the last case was great



no I love AA lol I've played all of them including the layton x phoenix wright one (which honestly was kinda disappointing sigh) haha;; just skipped this one bc of the price
I played the demo before and that was great tho!!

and omg just finished downloading can't wait to get started!!


----------



## Dollie (Nov 30, 2014)

I LOVE ACE ATTORNEY

Dual Destinies was good but it doesn't beat the original trilogy imo.


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 1, 2014)

It was $15 on the e-shop the other day so I got it! This is my first Ace Attorney game and I love it so far. might have to pick up some other ones after i finish


----------

